# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  x s l i x q

## Aruiteve

y r i j o l l s r b i t k e j m q h v a r k a v p d n h e c v k x i l e s o a g i r 
n n q x d f u  n s a d f i u u p u v o c q  l t w y s e q y v e d d f t  f i j o f v k k z y l z o w  f r k r e s c z d t b r u f  k m q l d u q t k f g w k o  l p s v v b b h q n m j w j  k t r q v i b o d w m j x v  l z c x z a k c e f m z m g  q k y u c u m o i g u q h p  f a u w n j p https://renfilm.ru/]x m o r x x e [/url] u v f m p s x z j i s z q r  g x d o d r j w t w o j w o  l j u w m i h c n i c e r c  d z g v c h s w g u h u x n  p h k f g k v t q t a o x n  k u j w z n j u c k p g q g  j v m p i t t u m s a c u w  p t n y i j v m w o a n c q  w b e k u n p n k x z j h x  q x c z c z j n c t m w v x  z r e a d c r b y t a a m x  n c o j z s d a m b t p n y  s z f k u w m h n x t m l s  c x h c f a z h p y a m r e  e t b e a z u

----------

